# I can't tell if Huxley is sick or if he's just crying wolf....



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

So Huxley. I think I've had him for about 5 days now. I adopted him from this girl on the RatForum, Briana who couldn't keep him with her female. I'm not sure how many people on here are from Michigan, but I could not say no to this adorable face. So, Friday, I went out to Dearborn to pick him up with Kota. <br><br>She said he was healthy, but right before she came to meet me she said he had choked on something. And that since he choked, he'd been a little sneezy. I was a little suspicious, but your ears nose and throat are all connected. So if he injured himself while he choked it could cause agitation resulting in coughing and sneezing. In theory. I didn't care to ask a thousand questions, I still intended on taking him. <br><br>His first night, Huxley was very sneezy. And I mean, exploding nose, boggery whiskers sneezy. Poor thing was up all night sneezing. <br><br>His second night, he was very coughy and sneezy. Then during the day (#3), I began to notice dried blood on his nose and he had a few bloody sneezes. At this point, I started thinking about taking him to a doctor. My only problem was funds. It still isn't payday, and I don't have $80 to drop on sick rats right now. I'd rather have sick rats than homeless rats. <br><br>Anyway. That night, my boyfriend stayed over. And you know how men get at night, all sweaty and needing the window open.... But with the bloody sneezes, I was afraid the draft could push poor Huxley closer to pneumonia. So I asked him to shut the window.... And we had this discussion several times that night.... It was pretty chilly too, even I was cold under covers with a snuggle buddy, compared to Hux who only had a sock since I can't put him with the girls yet. <br><br>So during the next morning, I noticed his coughing/sneezing fits subsided, but he really only did it while I was talking to Justin or sitting with one of the girls. Also, just before I leave for work. Right now, I have Kota in my lap and he's over there sniffling and bruxing away. <br><br>His crying fits usually happen at night, or when I'm distracted. Sometime's I look at him and tell him to hush and he quits it right there. But sometimes, cause like I said, I don't know if he's really sick or just a master at pulling heart strings.... But sometimes, I'll pick him up and he'll snuggle in my hand and just cry for a minute, then he's perfectly fine. <br><br>He really likes to be close and cuddle, just relax and be pet. It seems like when he gets his way he stops pushing. I can tell when he really wants the attention. But with before, the coughing ang sneezing, even the bloody sneezing.... I'm not sure. <br><br>I don't want to sound terrible, like some cheap, unloving jerk, but if I take him in and it turns out he's just attention hungry, I'll be pretty upset. It's like your kids, you love them so much and you worry about why your son's nose is bleeding profusely. But when you find out the ninny fell off the monkey bars and has a rock wedged up his nose.... Boy, do those gears start grinding and the steam starts coming out your ears!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No one should never become angry with a child that accidentally fell while playing and consequently had a rock stuck so far up their nose that it is bleeding profusely. That is an emergency, and when they need medical attention, they need medical attention. End of story.

When you adopted Huxley, you took up the responsibility of caring for him. That includes vet visits. He could have a serious infection, and would need appropriate medication if that were the case.

Ultimately, though, the choice to have him seen by a professional is up to you.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I know that. And I have no problem with taking care of him. Right now, money's a little tight and I have to wait for pay day before I can take him in anyway. It's been two nights now where his sneezing has stopped and there has been no crying. 

I know my responsibilities and I know how to take care of my rats. I just took Mika in, and I want to make sure he's really sick before I take him in. I don't know him as well as I know Dakota and Mika.


----------



## lisagraphix (May 9, 2012)

I know its hard when you don't have much money and your rats need a vet! However, animals are a responsibility even if you don't have the money. But I'm sure you are aware of this  So no need to tell you. Maybe you can loan the money from your bf or parents? Anyways please don't take any risk, sneezing is not good specially not with blood. I would have taken him to the vet right after the blood.. Other than taking him to the vet try to keep him out of the draft take care he won't be cold. Maybe give him some more blankets and try to keep an eye on him. Also, what bedding did he have with the girl and what bedding does he have now? Anything that could make him sneeze i would remove, just in case


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't ask her. But he has shredded paper now. His sneezing and coughing stopped too. He may have just been adjusting to his new environment. I'm still keeping an eye on him.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

He sounds like a sweet heart. why don't you rat phone, if you hear congestion though he as to go to the vet asap (most likely you'll just hear the whoosh whoosh of rattie breathing)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Animals rarely play sick. Sickness is an invitation to get beaten or eaten in nature. That said, my doctor once told me that most human sicknesses are actually not fatal and likely the same is true of rats. When to take a human or a rat to the doctor or vet is a rather subjective call. Of course money moves the slide. When you're flush well visit check ups make sense when you're bust you have to make the call if the visit is absolutely necessary. If your rattie responds to your kind attentions, keep doing it, keep a close eye on him, if he gets worse, just don't wait too long. If he continues to improve, you both may have dodged a bullet.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

1a1a said:


> He sounds like a sweet heart. why don't you rat phone, if you hear congestion though he as to go to the vet asap (most likely you'll just hear the whoosh whoosh of rattie breathing)


He really is a sweety. What would the congestion sound like? It's really hard to tell. He's very vocal... Always making some chitter or squeak.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When conjested, mice squeek or more like whistle when they breathe (kind of like when a door hinge needs oil except a lot quieter), then without immdiate treatment they pretty much die.

I have to think you might get a little more time with rats being larger animals, but have few doubts that the results are the same in the end. If your rat squeaks when it breaths go to the vet immediately.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

good lungs/breathing sound like the wind in the trees. Anything above and beyond that is bad.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

i know I mentioned this in another thread a few days back to somebody else, does your vet do CareCredit?


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

There's no squeaking when he breathes. It's hard to heard much when I rat phone him though because he's such a chatter box! He really doesn't like Rat Phone. In between his protests, I don't hear anything unusual though.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

They do, but I did't have enough credit to qualify. :/


----------



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

I'm who she got the rat in question from. 

I'm so sorry about the sneezing fits! I use aspen bedding, though.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

First I'm sure that Breana' will pm you with any health problems she is having with her other ratties that have turned up since you brought your rattie home. Most likely she's already given you your rattie's medical history and any problems she noticed with him before she adopted him to you. This should help you decide what you need to do.

Secondly, it's been 5 days since this thread was started. The sick rattie should be getting better, if not start calling animal shelters, pet shops, wild life rehabilitators etc to see if they have an "on call or on salary" vet that might be able to take a look at your rat for less. Collages often have a vererinary medicine department and I had a local zoo that was very helpful with a particular exotic animal I had, I didn't even have to pay to get in. Also, don't be afraid to "make a deal" with a local vet. When we didn't have health insurance one family member needed a lazer surgery that would have cost upwwards of $10,000.00 in the hospital, an older specialist did it without the lazer part in his office (like he did it for 40 years prior to lazers) and he only charged about $600.00 which we could coincidently afford. Some vets also accept payment plans.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

Breana' said:


> I'm who she got the rat in question from.
> 
> I'm so sorry about the sneezing fits! I use aspen bedding, though.


Well that explains it! lol. I guess she was just adjusting to her new home. Yeah. Aspen and pine are bad for any small animal. I strongly suggest you switch over to shredded paper or CareFresh/off brand paper or cloth bedding. It really irritates them. 

She's fine now. No problems at all!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Aspen is fine. Aspen is a hardwood.

It's pine and cedar that you need to worry about. They are softwoods.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've had problems with Aspen before too


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in no way making any suggestions as to what bedding to use... but do a little research into what it takes to convert wood into paper and you are going to find plenty of nasties there too. Not saying any one product is better than another, but I wouldn't at all disbelieve it if it turned out that some rats could get sick from paper type bedding too. As to pine problems, much of the issue was with how it was stored. If packed damp or stored in a damp place it breeds mold. This mold can cause health issues, I suspect the same is also true of paper, but paper comes in smaller packages and is more likely to get used up before it can get moldy in the basement. As to cedar, we all used it long ago, and we didn't have nearly as many mite issues, still I can believe that anything that kills moths can't really be good for other animals. But for the most part many a hamster, mouse and even rat lived a long and happy life on cedar shavings way back in the dark ages. 

Great to hear your rattie is doing better!


----------

